# ,  ,  -  ? ?
!
  ,       ,   ,    :
     :
1.     2012 . - 100000,00
2.   - 50000,00
3.     - 60000,00
4.      - 300000,00
5.    - 50000,00

:
1.    ?   ? 
2.   ,   () ?      ?
3.      97 ,    ? (97 .   ,    )?    26?   91 ?  ,  ? 
4.  ?

 !

----------


## Server56

> (97 .   ,    )?


 !!!!!
   97  26    ,     -  .

----------


## iren11

? 
     76.5. 
   ? ((((

----------


## Server56

76-51
  ,   ,  .
,  - .
     12 .
   3 .
.
  - 26-76
 97- 76.

26-97

----------


## iren11

!
  ?
   -   ,       ,      2- ,    ?

----------


## Server56

2    ?

----------


## Svetishe

,

----------


## iren11

,     2- .    . 
   !

----------

> ?

----------

!     ... ,.,   ()     ?      ?   .?

----------


## Svetishe

> ... ,.,   ()     ?


     ?    ?

----------

> ?    ?


   .          - .
,

----------


## Svetishe

> 


        .

----------

> .


-  ?

----------


## Svetishe

- 
-  
-  
- .....

----------



----------


## iren11

(   ),     .      . .    ,   ,    /.

----------

!  !

----------

!       .       ,         .

----------

!       ,      ,        ?

----------


## Svetishe

> ,         .


,       .      ,            ?

----------


## iren11

! 
                  ?
 !

----------

,   - .    - . .

----------

> 76-51
>   ,   ,  .
> ,  - .
>      12 .
>    3 .
> .
>   - 26-76
>  97- 76.
> 
> 26-97


, ,    .    .    ?

----------

, .   ,         91?    97.   .   .    .

----------


## iren11

[QUOTE=;53652953], .   ,         91?    97.   .   .    .[/QUOTE

   ,

----------


## Oceanwife

.      .    91 .        .     . ,    .

----------

> .      .    91 .


..           ? ?

----------


## C

,      -    .. 
              ..   ?

----------


## Svetishe

*C*,      ?       ,   ,    -  ,    .

----------


## iren11

! 
      2-3,    , ..  ,  ,    Ѩ  1 .,    ?       .

----------


## Svetishe

?   ,   ,   ,    ,  .  ,

----------


## iren11

> ?   ,   ,   ,    ,  .  ,


    : 
   ,  -  .    . : 
1.  ,     ,    -      ( ).
2.    ,     -   (   , .. 12 .)
 ? ?

----------


## Svetishe

> -


  ? ,    ,

----------


## iren11

3    :
1.  2012 . -    
2.   2012 . -     
3.  1-  2012 . -   .

          -      31.03.2012 ?  ?

----------


## Svetishe



----------


## iren11

! 
     -   ,  ?

----------


## Svetishe

:
 -   
 -  
  -  -...

----------


## iren11

, .

----------


## C

*Svetishe*,        ..       ..                  .       ..          ..           ..      ?

----------


## Svetishe

.    ,         ,     ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## C

*Svetishe*, .

----------


## Rain8

> 76-51
>   ,   ,  .
> ,  - .
>      12 .
>    3 .
> .
>   - 26-76
>  97- 76.
> 
> 26-97


 , .
  ,       ,  "    ,  ,                     **    . 3 . 7 . 272 ."  (( .     10.08.2010 N 03-03-06/4/75)
    :  - ,     " "    97,     ?
 , ,  97 -  ,  .
 -,    -  !

----------


## Svetishe

.  ,  ,     .

----------


## Server56

,   .   ,    ?  - .

----------


## Rain8

:
1.   **      2- ,  . ,  . ..  1-    -,    ?
 .1 .,    : 31.03.12 - 97/76 -        ,  ,   .
                                   () 30.04.12 - 26/97 -         
+   ,          ???

2.  97      , ,             ,      .
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Server56

-  , ,  -  ,       .       ,     .
     ,       ...
    ?

----------


## Svetishe

,    - , ,       ...   .

----------


## Server56

,   .   ,         ,     ?   ?
  .
     ,   , ?
  ?      .  .

----------


## Rain8

> ,   .   ,         ,     ?   ?
>   .
>      ,   , ?
>   ?      .  .


 ,  2011  .,       /. 
       #46?
 ,   ,  .2     46.

----------


## Server56

> 97


       97  ,   .      ,    97.

----------


## Rain8

*Server56*,   ,  , :     2- .   ,           ,   / 97 ,    , ?
+ ,

----------


## Server56

> :


 **,   .

----------


## Rain8

*Server56*,               97- ?          97 ?
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Svetishe

?  ?

----------


## Server56

4/99.   ,    ,    .
   .    .

----------


## Rain8

*Svetishe*,    ,   ,       ,    .
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Server56

(  ) .    ,   -  .

----------


## Svetishe

,       .         .     ,   .

----------


## Rain8

> (  ) .    ,   -  .


  ,            ,    3        ...

----------


## Rain8

*Svetishe*,      -    ,   )

----------


## Server56

,  .

----------


## Svetishe

,      "",   .

----------


## kykla55555

76     ?

----------


## Server56

> ?


 ,   .   .

----------


## kykla55555

Svetishe,     76 ,    :?

----------


## Svetishe

*kykla55555*,   ?  ,       ?     ,   ,   .

----------


## tomilova.olga

! , ,          (76-51, 26-76).     " "  .?  .

----------


## Server56

> " "  .?


 :Sorry: 
   :   ?

----------

> :   ?


 1. 7.7,    .  :      (    ).      26-76.      ,      ?  .26    ? , .      .

----------


## Rain8

> 76-51
>   ,   ,  .
> ,  - .
>      12 .
>    3 .
> .
>   - 26-76
>  97- 76.
> 
> 26-97


    ,    3  .   97?   - ,     .

----------


## Svetishe

.

----------


## Rain8

> .


    ,   ?  3 , , ,  ,     -   ? 
 Server56  ,   ,  )

----------


## Server56

.

----------


## Taiga20051

,      -   ,  ,       .     -    -       .     -       ??    -       ...    ???        ??? :Embarrassment:

----------


## Taiga20051

-    -       ???   -        ))

----------


## Server56

1  2010 . N 03-03-06/1/207
      :
-       ;
-     ;
-    ,   .




> ???   -        ))


     ,    .
      ,    ,    -   .      -  ?

----------


## Taiga20051

> ,    .
>       ,    ,    -   .      -  ?


..     -    -     ?? ...     ...      -      !!!

----------


## Server56

. 272 

6.       (  )        () ,           (  )      () .      (  )    ()   ,   ,       ,                 .

----------

, .             ?

----------


## Server56

> 


    .

----------

